# Job Security!!



## MedicDank (Dec 11, 2014)

We get called to a possible Heart Attack my last shift. We have one engine and an MICU responding, we get on scene with 7 medics here for this "pt". 30 yom sitting on layout sofa bed states " my heart is beating fast" pulse 80. Pt mother is next to us and is FREAKING OUT. Pt states " well I was sleeping when I had a bad dream, and I woke up". We say OK, IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE GOING ON RIGHT NOW? " No, I've had nightmares but they have never woke me up before". WOW!! The mom then says " do he need to go to the er, does he need to sleep on his side cause i heard when you sleep on your back your dreams are worse". We very nicely explain there is no reason to call 911 for a bad dream and that the pt is doing great. As we are leaving the mom says, " SO.........IF HE BE HAVING ANOTHER BAD DREAM, WE CALL YALL???? We walk out and my partner says, " We will always have a job"


----------

